# Formating my TOSHIBA laptop



## MoOoG

Laptop isn't mine (it's of friend of mine), he borrowed it to me for a week and he also said if I can install Win XP on it, because he doesn't like Win Vista which are installed at the moment.
 So, the problem is... I put CD in, restarted computer, pressed a key to boot and the computer was collecting information from CD and after that when it wrote ''setup is starting Windows'' showed up this ERROR: 
http://www.shrani.si/f/1z/12x/1AdWlOvi/img20101225001.jpg

Also, last few days the computer was running quite slow and one of my friends told me, the HDD could be damaged, but somewhere i read it could be something wrong in BIOS, but i don't know it well so i need help. What can I do?


----------



## johnb35

The problem is that most laptops run in ahci mode and XP won't have drivers for it, thats the reason why the blue screen.

Look in the bios and see if there is a sata controller setting that you can change from ahci to IDE or compatibility and then try reinstalling XP.

However, depending on the model of laptop, you may have a hard time finding XP drivers for all the hareware.  What is the make and model of laptop?


----------



## MoOoG

johnb35 said:


> The problem is that most laptops run in ahci mode and XP won't have drivers for it, thats the reason why the blue screen.
> 
> Look in the bios and see if there is a sata controller setting that you can change from ahci to IDE or compatibility and then try reinstalling XP.
> 
> However, depending on the model of laptop, you may have a hard time finding XP drivers for all the hareware.  What is the make and model of laptop?



What if I make a backup of drivers from VISTA and save it on USB? They won't work on winXP? The computer name is (I THINK SO) this one:
Toshiba Satellite L650-108 Intel Core i3-330M

How do I check that in BIOS?


----------



## johnb35

Vista drivers will usually not work for XP especially if vista is 64 bit and your installing 32 bit XP.

I've looked on toshiba's website and there are XP drivers available for that model.  Your hurdle right now is the sata controller setting.  You will have to go into the bios and look through the options to see if there is a setting that is at AHCI mode right now.


----------



## MoOoG

Ok, I found under Advacned options an option of SATA Controller Mode which is [AHCI] and all I can do is to change it to [Compability]. Is that ok?

*EDIT:*
I changed it and now i can format the computer  So, i will be able to get all drivers on their site, right?

*EDIT2:*
Now I'm in doubt... Look at the picture:
http://www.shrani.si/f/x/aI/4Uf9OaNX/comp.jpg

There are 3 partitions and i want only 1. Can i delete'em all or is any of them important for computer and I should leave it?


----------



## johnb35

You can delete all 3 partitions.  Vista and windows 7 creates a system partition when you install it.  If any data needs to be backed up, you need to do it before deleting those partitions.


----------



## MoOoG

johnb35 said:


> You can delete all 3 partitions.  Vista and windows 7 creates a system partition when you install it.  If any data needs to be backed up, you need to do it before deleting those partitions.



Great, I installed new Windows but now I'm on Toshiba's website looking for 5 different drivers:





I have a program Everest Ultimate Edition who says only I have Satellite L650 drivers and now I don't know which drivers to pick?  (From these you can see above).
I also can not find Ethernet drivers which are ''Atheros AR8152''... Google finds many, but no links are good...


----------



## johnb35

Go into the device manager and list the devices that still need drivers for me.


----------



## MoOoG

johnb35 said:


> Go into the device manager and list the devices that still need drivers for me.



I found ethernet controller, so now I am connected to the internet on my laptop... But i don't know how to make print screen on laptop, so here is a picture from my phone:
http://www.shrani.si/f/2z/Tt/CEAVBCB/asdjohnwg.jpg


----------



## johnb35

chipset driver - 
http://support1.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/csutil-20100611133023.zip

display driver - http://support1.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/display-20100611113559.zip

bluetooth monitor - http://support1.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/blt-mon-20100611115740.zip

bluetooth stack - http://aps2.toshiba-tro.de/bluetooth/pages/disclaimer.php?dt=bts&download=3ww

I'm gonna need more info on the other devices before I can give you the download.  What service pack of XP did you install?  hopefully sp2 or sp3?

Install these drivers and then on the others right click on each device and click on properties, then click on the details tab and give me the 4 digit vendor and device id numbers, they look like this.


----------



## MoOoG

*1.Audio Device on HD Audio Bus*
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_00AA0100&REV_1002\5&123C96C5&0&0001

*2.Audio Device on HD Audio Bus*
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5069&SUBSYS_1179FD12&REV_1003\4&169CA5E6&0&0001

*Network Controller*
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&SUBSYS_7175144F&REV_01\4&1D521A10&0&00E1

*PCI Simple Communications Controller*
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_06\3&11583659&0&B0

*SM Bus Controller*
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B30&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FB


----------



## johnb35

Wireless - http://support1.toshiba-tro.de/tools/updates/broadcom-wlan/broadcom-wlan-xp-5604835.zip

Second audio - http://support1.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/sound-20100611132909.zip

First audio - http://support1.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/sound-20100611115700.zip

pci simple communications controller - http://support1.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/heci-20100611133612.zip

The smbus will be included in the chipset driver i previously listed. Try reinstalling the chipset driver and then these 4 drivers and let me know if anything still needs a driver.


----------



## MoOoG

I tried to reinstall Chipset Controller again (Did i do right if I just ran the driver setup again, right?) and now only SM Bus Controller is left...  Computer has service pack 3 installed.


----------



## johnb35

Try this one.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18494&lang=eng


----------



## MoOoG

johnb35 said:


> Try this one.
> 
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18494&lang=eng



No, still nothing... Is it necessarry?


----------



## johnb35

Yes it is.  Try updating the driver manually and pointing the update to windows update and see if it will install.  I'll look for another driver.


----------



## johnb35

Also try running this driver update utility from intel, it should find the correct driver for you.

http://www.intel.com/support/detect.htm?cid=cim:ggl|corpdrivers_us_brand|wiF949|s


----------

